# Wine Cork Pens



## Jgrden (May 3, 2012)

I am a little woozy after making all these pens. Someone had to drink the wine first y'know.


----------



## jaeger (May 3, 2012)

I like your wine cork pens John. I bet they will sell well for you. I hope you are still making your leather journals! 
I have been having luck working with some denim and snakeskin lately. It seems like I don't have as much time in the summer to work on pens as I do in the winter, but the acrylic works much better in the summer.

Nice work John!!!


----------



## Sataro (May 3, 2012)

Nice looking pens...


----------



## plano_harry (May 3, 2012)

Very nice pens John!  Are you drilling the corks or sawing to get the thickness down?

Harry


----------



## Jgrden (May 3, 2012)

jaeger said:


> I like your wine cork pens John. I bet they will sell well for you. I hope you are still making your leather journals!
> I have been having luck working with some denim and snakeskin lately. It seems like I don't have as much time in the summer to work on pens as I do in the winter, but the acrylic works much better in the summer.
> 
> Nice work John!!!



Hey, good to hear from you. I still use the Jaeger method in finishing. Say, my brother is going to arrive in minutes with a commercial sewing machine for sewing leather. I wore the household machine out. So, after these wine corks and then about ten to twelve Coulter Pine cones, my inventory will be in a position to compliment the leather inventory. Thank for aksWest iNdia Ebony was crafted for the top. It has two torquiose inlays The bottom is Sting Ray leather. Gun metal is used fot rhe metal components. Gun metal compliments the black ebony. Ebony is sensitive to heat and can split if left unattended and in direct sunlght. Craftsman, John Grden, jgrden@gmail.com.


----------



## Jgrden (May 3, 2012)

plano_harry said:


> Very nice pens John!  Are you drilling the corks or sawing to get the thickness down?
> 
> Harry



Harry:
I drill them out and then slice out a portion to make them fit around the tube. This is a trade secret that only you know about. 
:wink:

John


----------



## corian king (May 4, 2012)

Nice pens John! I have done a few cork pens and sold them but they were not as nice as yours.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful pens John, I like the selections that you used for the base of each one. What did you use for the bottom half of the first and second pens? And I see the bottom of the last pen seems to look the same. I've been looking at some of your past turnings as I check out some of the older postings, and all I can say is that all of it looks spectacular. I haven't seen anything that you've turned, that I didn't like. I'm just new at this, so maybe someday I'll try to pick your brain for a little info on turning. Thanks for sharing these beauties with us all.
Len "lucky2"


----------



## OOPS (May 4, 2012)

That is a really creative pen idea, John.  Thanks for showing.


----------



## feeneypens (May 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## BradG (May 4, 2012)

nicely turned John


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (May 4, 2012)

Great looking pens.........


----------



## Mossy (May 4, 2012)

What a great idea , I have a few corks lying about (lol) , going to give this a try.


----------



## jd99 (May 4, 2012)

Good looking pens John, SWMBO drinks wine, I need to try this. :wink:


----------



## Jgrden (May 4, 2012)

jd99 said:


> Good looking pens John, SWMBO drinks wine, I need to try this. :wink:



Save the corks. I think Robert Philps winery is close to you. I am not sure that is the correct spelling.


----------



## Jgrden (May 4, 2012)

Mossy said:


> What a great idea , I have a few corks lying about (lol) , going to give this a try.



Send me some of your cork. Is it 2-1/4 inches long.?


----------



## Mossy (May 5, 2012)

Hi John , Had a go at making a wine cork pen . As I'm fairly new to pen making this was an enjoyable challange, I think I should have taken a little more out of the center to reduce the overall diameter. The pen is a Gentlemans pen in yew. Any comments would be most welcome.


----------



## Jgrden (May 5, 2012)

Mossy said:


> Hi John , Had a go at making a wine cork pen . As I'm fairly new to pen making this was an enjoyable challange, I think I should have taken a little more out of the center to reduce the overall diameter. The pen is a Gentlemans pen in yew. Any comments would be most welcome.



Let's you and I discuss. :wink: You have done a wonderful job with the finish and the ends. I have secrets to reveal. 

jgrden@gmail.com


----------



## rizaydog (May 7, 2012)

Great idea.  Very nice pens John.


----------

